# Eminem



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The first time I heard this name I thought the guy had named himself after candy.  I guess you would say he is a rapper. I like the first amendment, but somewhere this rap should be mixed with common sense. Common sense is an endangered idea in America today.

So to get to the point he has a new song attacking Sarah Palin. Boy the perverts are sure afraid of her. The clip on TV had to be bleeped. Women who were interviewed say Eminem is a misogynist.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> Women who were interviewed say Eminem is a misogynist.


That would be the opposite of misandry. Figures.

I guess I shouldn't have brought the gay marraige crap, it is popping up in every thread now!!  Sorry.

Back to eatin' hotdogs sideways.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> I guess you would say he is a rapper. I like the first amendment, but somewhere this rap should be mixed with common sense. Common sense is an endangered idea in America today.


no doubt. as far as i'm concerned rap "music" is leading to the decline of todays kids.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

In real life, if that exists in Hollywood, Eminem is a nearly regular white man.

Just like Rush or Andrew Dice Clay it is all entertainment and $$$$$$


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

I like Eminem. He says what he wants, doesn't care if anyone is offended and most of it's the truth!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So you would be ok with this guy treating your mother this way? He wouldn't much care if you were offended though right? But then you admire that right? So do you have anyone you care about besides yourself? Is that offensive that I ask you that? Should I care? Do you admire me now? Do you admire manners of any kind? Still like me? Do you have any moral compass? Still like me? Are you on your own, or still sitting at home in your room parasailing your parents? Still admire me?

Well, you get the point right? Unlike Eminem I'm sorry if I had to offend you to make my point. He doesn't give a crap about you, I do.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I obviously missed the thing with his mother. The last I heard was him and his mother were in a fight over money, like that one country singer. He was on some TV show several years ago and he seemed like a normal guy who was just out to get rich.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

TK33 said:


> I obviously missed the thing with his mother. The last I heard was him and his mother were in a fight over money, like that one country singer. He was on some TV show several years ago and he seemed like a normal guy who was just out to get rich.


No, it wasn't about his mother. Doublereed simply has that anything goes attitude so I was asking him if Eminem treated his mother like he treats the women in his videos what would he think. I'll hope he would object to that. I was searching for where his disrespect might end.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

TK33 said:


> In real life, if that exists in Hollywood, Eminem is a nearly regular white man.
> 
> Just like Rush or Andrew Dice Clay it is all entertainment and $$$$$$


Let's make a deal.

I'll give my keys to and all my financials to Rush for one day.
You give your keys and all your financials to Eminem for one day.

We'll see which one of has a pot to pizz in at the end of the day.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> TK33 said:
> 
> 
> > I obviously missed the thing with his mother. The last I heard was him and his mother were in a fight over money, like that one country singer. He was on some TV show several years ago and he seemed like a normal guy who was just out to get rich.
> ...


Eminem is an entertainer. His lyrics aren't real or he'd be in prison. Maybe he does have some hateful feelings towards people, and his music is an expression of it.

It's kind of like watching a horror movie, except through music. Do the characters in a horror movie actually do the things they do on film... of course not!

You should be happy we live in a country where we can use expression like this. Or would you rather there be regulations and laws against it? Go to jail for saying stuff like this? I'm a veteran..... I fought for all of my liberties including freedom of expression!

Forgive me if I don't argue this one any further, I don't think I have to.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

There is what is known as exercising your civil rights, and then there's the unadulterated barnslop that people like this little punk spew upon the public. Unfortunately for us all, there are those that buy into his rhetoric, and praise him for saying his mind. Little Marshall would warp each and every young mind out there just so he can live the life (dubious) of the rich and famous. If you support that kind of person, I have little hope for your future.
Did I say that out loud?
I guess freedom of speech goes all directions. :wink:

Burl


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No I don't want any laws against freedom of speech. I want my freedom to say Eminem is a low life. I have zero respect for him, and don't consider the trash mouth types having any valuable talent. Your free to think as you like and I'm free to be filled with disgust. He has a talent for money, but there are more valuable things in life than money. Integrity comes to mind.



> I'm a veteran..... I fought for all of my liberties including freedom of expression!


Thank you.



> Forgive me if I don't argue this one any further, I don't think I have to.


Well we respect veterans here, but we like humility too. Being a veteran will get you lunch, it will get you respect, it will give us a feeling of indebtedness, and gratitude, but you can blow that all too.


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

Well then it's settled... Let's all have a :beer: and be thankful that Eminem can say what he wants!

:wink:

And also be thankful that there is a power button on the TV to shut it off when the kids are home.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Done, but can I have coke? :thumb:


----------



## doublereed (Mar 27, 2009)

You bet you can have a coke! :wink:

I've been watching the new video and both the song and video are pretty mild compared to his others.

You can see it on youtube.com *if you want to*: search Eminem - We Made You


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> TK33 said:
> 
> 
> > In real life, if that exists in Hollywood, Eminem is a nearly regular white man.
> ...


I'll take Eminem any day over that fat bloated Rush.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

"Enema" is a no-talent jerk. Rates right up there with Rosie O.

cRap music is just that, crap. Can't stand the stuff.

That being said I'll support your right to listen to it as long as it is not so loud that I can hear it.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I'll take Eminem any day over that fat bloated Rush.


You may not like Rush, but if were talking fiscal policy or what he would do with our money Rush will put Eminem in the back seat. Have you ever met a liberal that handles money as well as a conservative. There are more rich liberals, but there are also more on welfare. Conservatives make the most of what they have, and live within their means.

At the end of the day Rush will be able to give your money back. At the end of the day Eminem will let you wipe the white powder residue, that is the remainder of your money, from around his nose. You have to be on something, or worship money to act like him.

Sorry, I have to much respect for women to respect Eminem. He has none, and you have to lack it yourself to put up with him. People should not make money of demeaning women. When you listen to him you reward him and confuse the youth. Why don't you just go out and slap a woman.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> > I'll take Eminem any day over that fat bloated Rush.
> 
> 
> You may not like Rush, but if were talking fiscal policy or what he would do with our money Rush will put Eminem in the back seat. Have you ever met a liberal that handles money as well as a conservative. There are more rich liberals, but there are also more on welfare. Conservatives make the most of what they have, and live within their means.
> ...


If your serious then you have been had. These people are merely entertainers, Eminem is a Father and Husband and treats his family with respect. So in your ripened age you feel the need to physically react to the words in a song or poem. I bet that poem about the Raven took you over the edge. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, what bothers me is people get paid for being a low life, or pretending to be a low life. Young impressionable people hear this crap and it has an affect. I don't think people should make money or be rewarded in any way when they are abusive to women, real or pretend. Nothing cool about words that demean women. Simply because it's entertainment shouldn't make a difference. A person has to be sick between the ears to be entertained by someone who portrays women the way he does. No excuse. 
I'm not a women's lib type guy because I truly believe we are all equal. Male, female, black, white, I respect them all, but I hate special rights.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think you are getting way more out of Eminems music than his fans. His fans could give a crap what he says as long as it gets the older generation worked up. Nothing has changed Plainsman.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

No question, he puts what he calls "my sh*t" out there to foster a reaction, any reaction.

"I believe that a lot of people can relate to my sh*t--whether white, black, it doesn't matter. Everybody has been through some sh*t, whether it's drastic or not so drastic. Everybody gets to the point of 'I don't give a f**k.'"

While friend Buckseye doesn't think the young people pay any attention to the lyrics, I have to disagree. And that's where I see the real problem. Impressionable youth, already faced with a daunting future, embrace that which challenges any and all authority figures, from parents and educators to police, to government in general. If little Marshall would advocate any kind of a realistic solution to society's faults, I would be all for it. But only a deaf and blind fool would tout domestic violence as any solution at all. But I do agree Buckseye, we have seen this thing before. From the jive generation to beatnicks and hippies. We should have learned, but we can't. Every generation has to make it's own mistakes. We can only hope that a few charismatic leaders, posessing truly decent morals, will lead this generation into the future. And no, I don't think there are ANY politicians, or so-called recording artists that qualify.

Still hopeful,
Burl


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Been there done that and do have the T-shirt. After all believe it or not I was a kid at one time also.

To many holier than thou attitudes these days.

Whats there to learn? Kids will be kids no matter what!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

buckseye said:


> Well Sir I am defending womens rights because I love women!! No maybe's about that!! :beer:


On one hand you love women and on the other hand you love entertainers that degrade them to the nth degree.

Just so we have this straight. Which one do you support more??


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > Well Sir I am defending womens rights because I love women!! No maybe's about that!! :beer:
> ...


Hey wait a minute.. I love love it's a great feeling!! His words like your words only mean something to me if I want them to. Actually I think he directs his music at a younger crowd, have you seen any of them complain. We have to make room on the porch for the new dogs or get tossed aside!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

4curl, I was thinking about that same quote. I guess I had just resigned myself to buckeye thinking on a different level. What's that poem about love again. I can't remember anything in there where the woman loves when you beat her, loves when you demean her etc.

I don't think there are any excuses for Eminem. There is nothing that justifies his words. Not talent, not money, not fame, nothing excuses it.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> 4curl, I was thinking about that same quote. I guess I had just resigned myself to buckeye thinking on a different level. What's that poem about love again. I can't remember anything in there where the woman loves when you beat her, loves when you demean her etc.
> 
> I don't think there are any excuses for Eminem. There is nothing that justifies his words. Not talent, not money, not fame, nothing excuses it.


You need a sig line about tolerance. Apparently I am on a different level, the one where we live and let live. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You do realize that tolerance is not a virtue right? As a matter of fact that was the main theme of a pastor I was listening to on the radio this morning. Today it has become hard to tell the difference in tolerance and lack of principles. Tolerance is accepting things that hurt no one, but you don't like. Lack of principles is the willingness to accept the actions of people like Eminem. One also has to separate the individual from the actions. At times we all do things that are unacceptable. I don't expect people to be tolerant of me when I do. Your giving to much value to tolerance.

I am often intolerant and darn proud of it, but then I have always been a bit of a rebel and never let society dictate to me. I guess I'm just not a very good sheep.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If you don't like 2009 you're gonna hate 2010 and so on... Look for the serenity in life. :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Ooooommmmmmmmmmmmm..................


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

buckseye said:


> If you don't like 2009 you're gonna hate 2010 and so on... Look for the serenity in life. :beer:


There is serenity in life??? :huh:

I'll wait until Obama is gone. To much of that serenity will put him in office while we sleep with out eyes open. You nap, I'll keep watch. If he goes for your guns I'll wake you. :beer:


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

I am not from eminem generation, just a bit older. But I do have many nieces and nephews that are, and I guarantee you that wether we want to believe it or not, the 'kids" do listen to the lyrics, and unfortunately absorb what they are hearing.
Luckily the majority of young people I know where brought up to know right from wrong, but I have seen some that are not. They are absorbing information, looking to follow something...anything.

And in my opinion some of this trash does have an affect on there daily lives. Usually negative.

I tip my hat to those of you that have served our great country to protect our freedoms :thumb: But it comes down to respect, I have never served in the military, but I would cringe a bit when the freedoms I fought for are being abused and the moral fabric of this country is jeopardized for some angry "musician" trying to make a buck


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Plainsman said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't like 2009 you're gonna hate 2010 and so on... Look for the serenity in life. :beer:
> ...


Paranoia will destroy ya! oooommmmmmm :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Paranoia will destroy ya!


Psychologists that I talk with socially will agree with me. If it's real it's not paranoia. If your right we are paranoid, if we are right you are naive. Calling us paranoid is the way out when you have no data for your position. 
I remember when bell bottoms came out. I thought they were the ugliest thing I had ever seen. After while you get used to it. When rock and roll came out parents wouldn't let us listen to it. That made us want to hear it even more. Then the movies with Elvis etc. Then we all wanted a motorcycle. Radical things combined with tolerance desensitizes society.

I worked 36 years in biology, but when I went to college I wanted a backup plan. I thought teaching may be ok, and I found my schedule went well with adolescent psychology and guidance principles and practices classes. I picked the ones that give me credit towards secondary education, and added a few straight up education classes to get a secondary education certificate. I will guarantee you the kids are influenced by this crap. Many are not, many try to emulate it. Every year there is less respect for women. Of course every year the women respect men less also. It isn't good.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Conservit, thank you.

Buckseye, is Ryan using your screen name or has logic and reason left the farm??


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

If music is doing some thing to young people i would be i real trouble. When i was in high school we listend to snoop, NWA, public enemy, even good old luke skywalker and 2 live crew. I turned out just fine and never went out and did anything because off the music i listend to. Just look back through time the doors were going to reck the world, Johny Cash was the devil acording to the older people. It is just what happens when you have newjgenerations and differnt music. It is ok for the Dixie chicks talking about killing earl but if eminem would say the same song there would be outrage. There are alot bigger problems than what he says on a cd in this country.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

KurtR said:


> If music is doing some thing to young people i would be i real trouble. When i was in high school we listend to snoop, NWA, public enemy, even good old luke skywalker and 2 live crew. I turned out just fine and never went out and did anything because off the music i listend to. Just look back through time the doors were going to reck the world, Johny Cash was the devil acording to the older people. It is just what happens when you have newjgenerations and differnt music. It is ok for the Dixie chicks talking about killing earl but if eminem would say the same song there would be outrage. There are alot bigger problems than what he says on a cd in this country.


Are you raising kids or are you just a kid?

The dixie dipsticks? Nice analogy.

The Doors? Jim Morrison, dead of drug overdose during a hippy drug infested era. Definitely didn't influence kids in the 60's and 70's, right?

If I was you I would thank your parents or guardian for the way you turned out, it wasn't because of you. Honest.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ryan stole his password. :eyeroll: or Buckseye is vactioning in Seattle and nobody is gaurding the farm :lol:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Married for 4 years and have a 3 year old son. Your exactly right it was my mom and dad who did a hell of a job raising me. That is more of a issue than what music kids are listening to. Just sad that people really are that influenced by music movies and what not. Maybe if more parents did there job it would not be a problem. Out of all my friends i had in high school the only one that is in prison was a buddy who had to go to a strict church school and was sheltered from everything his parnets did not even have cable tv because it was the devils work. Funny how that works i am out fishing with my friends listening to a little Snoop and i graduated from college along with 8 years in the guard with my 4 other freinds we all have a familly with kids now. I like how now every problem with anything is some thing or some one elses fault, maybe people just need to own up to what they did wrong and say I messed up and take the blame.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Spot on Kurt.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with you guys. I can see what music affects my kid, and she is 19 months. Some things make her go crazy and some make her cry and so on. I do think that music affects what children thinks say and do. And I also think that the parents need to raise thier kids to be respectable. I recently took a parenting class just out of curiosity. The new method of parenting is right next to training a good bird dog. No real discipline, just positive reinforcement. Honestly, I think if parents would be willing to discipline thier children, the sales of most of that music would go down drastically. That is where the problem lies. Parents cant be parents and discipline a child who is in need of correction or the Family Services Departments will take their kids. I've seen it alot here with parents who did nothing abusive, just spanked. A week later DFS took the kids. Thats a whole other topic, but ties in to the point. Discipline is lacking in the U.S.

I listen to alot of ACDC and Skynyrd and stuff like that. Our parents all thought it was bad back in the day. Now, that stuff is church music in comparison to what is out there today.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

ill bet more kids have comitted suicide listening to god aweful country music(all country music) than they have to rap.

He's very talented, and it's a new era so all you old farts might have get used to it cause it's not leaving anytime soon.

If i grew up in the 50's and 60's like some of you guys i would probably feel the same way. Just as your parents probably felt when you were listening to the doors, johnny cash, moody blues, and all the MANY other drug infested bands. (dont get me wrong i love all those bands too)


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I dont agree. The studies are inconclusive but point toward rap and heavy metal. Though country dont help

http://www.mindframe-media.info/site/in ... play=84352

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/news/lo ... 35328.aspx

http://psychology.suite101.com/article. ... y_of_music

http://people.uwec.edu/rasarla/research ... /index.htm

here are a few. one of them links country as the major one. Look at the rest.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

Listening to this new crap they call country gives me an upset stomach, nothing on the lines of suicide.

I still am a metal head, but I don't have a mullet or a camaro. I have not killed anyone either. I graduated from college thanks to metallica keeping me up studying, I get to work on time thanks to three days grace and Linkin Park. Oh wait maybe my parents taught me those values. 

This debate is just what guys like Eminem want. Parents hate it, rebellious kids love it and eminem laughs all the way to the bank. Just like when the libs get after the limbaugh.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

you cant be scholarly research

http://www.questia.com/PM.qst?a=o&d=95183303

i know everytime i listen to country i want to commit suicide


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well everything aside I have never seen country music degrade women, or approach pornography. The suicide thing I have no idea of.

I just don't see much art in slapping a woman around. Maybe it's good for young egos to fantasize about every woman panting after him. Just keep in mind it's a fantasy, and they aren't going to like it if you smack them in the face and have sex with them.


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Anyone that doesn't believe that rap music and hollywood for that matter doesn't affect kids today is either blind or stupid or both. You don't think the teenage girls of today aren't affected by being called *****es and hoes in these music videos and seeing the women in them acting like *****es and hoes, being treated like that in these music videos? Look around at the way these girls are dressing, and acting today. It's far different than when I grew up in the 80's. I have a niece from Ohio that was up here not long ago and talking to her the pressure to have sex these days is ridiculous they are chastised if they don't have sex, along with the pressure of doing drugs. You don't think this crap they call entertainment today has anything to do with this? You need to pull not only your head out of the sand but the rest of your body too. This music may have less of an affect on a kid from a good home but half the kids listening to it are from single parent home with no supervision or guidance from a decent adult. As they say life imitates art , although I wouldn't call rap music art. I mean seriously, I was watching a show on vh1 the other night called rock of love or something like that. These girls were competing with each other to be the next fling of Brett Michaels (a washed up rock star). They could'nt have acted like bigger prostitutes. These kids watch this crap and you think it doesn't affect some teenage girl watching it? I mean they are competing to be his next sex partner how much more degrating can it get? What's the message here for these kids? If you want a boyfriend you have to be the biggest tramp around? But hey that's entertainment. :roll: Everything on tv and radio affects all viewers if it didn't, what would be the point of commercials? You've never went out and bought something because of a commercial (if you say no your a liar)? I went out and bought a box of black cloud shotgun shells last fall, why? Not because they magically appeared on the shelf, but because of being affected by a commercial I saw on an outdoor network. So tell me again how this crap has no affect on kids. :eyeroll:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

The funny irony is that a young man wants all women and most older men want nothing to do with women :lol:

That Bret Michaels show is disgusting. They had a contest for one of the other shows where they get girls from a rural area to date rap stars in fargo not too long ago. There is nothing one can really do about it besides teach kids respect, for others and themselves.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Daren99 said:


> Anyone that doesn't believe that rap music and hollywood for that matter doesn't affect kids today is either blind or stupid or both. You don't think the teenage girls of today aren't affected by being called *****es and hoes in these music videos and seeing the women in them acting like *****es and hoes, being treated like that in these music videos? Look around at the way these girls are dressing, and acting today. It's far different than when I grew up in the 80's. I have a niece from Ohio that was up here not long ago and talking to her the pressure to have sex these days is ridiculous they are chastised if they don't have sex, along with the pressure of doing drugs. You don't think this crap they call entertainment today has anything to do with this? You need to pull not only your head out of the sand but the rest of your body too. This music may have less of an affect on a kid from a good home but half the kids listening to it are from single parent home with no supervision or guidance from a decent adult. As they say life imitates art , although I wouldn't call rap music art. I mean seriously, I was watching a show on vh1 the other night called rock of love or something like that. These girls were competing with each other to be the next fling of Brett Michaels (a washed up rock star). They could'nt have acted like bigger prostitutes. These kids watch this crap and you think it doesn't affect some teenage girl watching it? I mean they are competing to be his next sex partner how much more degrating can it get? What's the message here for these kids? If you want a boyfriend you have to be the biggest tramp around? But hey that's entertainment. :roll: Everything on tv and radio affects all viewers if it didn't, what would be the point of commercials? You've never went out and bought something because of a commercial (if you say no your a liar)? I went out and bought a box of black cloud shotgun shells last fall, why? Not because they magically appeared on the shelf, but because of being affected by a commercial I saw on an outdoor network. So tell me again how this crap has no affect on kids. :eyeroll:


thats why *Edited for content by Plainsman* so there's a better chance you'll have a boy than a girl and then you won't have to worry so much about it :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

How often have you heard people say "what's happened to society". Lots of things have happened within our culture to lower our morality. Music lyrics is just one of them. The other one is mothers making sure they don't do anything to damage little Johnny's self esteem. They want him to grow up thinking he is perfect, and sadly most do.
I have watched society and people for over 60 years, but it doesn't take that long. I noticed that my parents didn't hold the same values as my grandparents. My generation isn't as good as our parents. Many in my generation pampered their kids to much and they are spoiled brats. The generation born now are nearly 40% to unwed mothers. Today we accept things our grandparents would have had a coronary over. So before any of you talk about the bands you listened to and that you graduated from college yada yada yada, don't pat yourself on the back to hard. 
I would predict that things will get worse beyond your wildest imagination, until something drastic happens and this crap goes away. A nuclear mushroom in North America may not only blow away communities, it may blow away a lot of crap from our minds also. We are living very advanced now, but we could be blown back to horse and buggy. Are you equipped for that? 
My whole premise to begin with is that we accept to much today, or this kind of trash would not be looked at as art. If we had not declined averyghg wouldn't be talking trash to Darren99 about his wife. I will say this once. Don't talk about peoples families like that on here. I expect people to have enough decency to know when they are getting to personal. Do not be disrespectful to another persons wife or husband or children.
This isn't the baitpile, and unless we have a medical form we don't need anyone telling anyone else how to have sex with their wife.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> If we had not declined averyghg wouldn't be talking trash to Darren99 about his wife. I will say this once. Don't talk about peoples families like that on here. I expect people to have enough decency to know when they are getting to personal. Do not be disrespectful to another persons wife or husband or children.
> This isn't the baitpile, and unless we have a medical form we don't need anyone telling anyone else how to have sex with their wife.


IT WAS A JOKE!!!!! THERE WAS NO TRUTH OR ATTACK ABOUT It! it was pulled from the tv show 'that 70's show'

wow sense of humors must have skipped the baby boomer generation


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

and why is this discussion just geared towards eminem? He is thee one and only white rapper that sings like that. Have you listened to any black rappers before? Ever hear of lil wayne? are you racist against white people because only his name is dropped?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I concentrated on him because it was his video that hit the news. Many of the black ones are just as bad. I understand that Eminem is so good that he beats the snot out of them at competition and they hate his guts for it.

I pay little attention to these things, but evidently the last one that Eminem produced the media felt went over the line. I agree. My response was strictly to that news clip.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> I concentrated on him because it was his video that hit the news. Many of the black ones are just as bad.


Yeah its because if we put one of their videos on the news we would all be racist!!

I totally agree with you that our soctiety is going $hit, you'd have to be blind and deaf not to know that. However I do not agree that one man, that being eminiem, can be at major blame for it.

Sure he could carry some blame, but you have to think outside the box a little. He has been a huge inspiration to many that were poor and grew up in dysfunctional families in the lows of low to shoot for something in their life. He came up to big time from nothing. He may not of did it the most respectable way, but he did it. So instead of joining a gang, hustling people, or robbing like most would do in that situation, maybe they'll stay off the streets and actually have what some people call a goal in life.

Just a thought, although there can be some good rebutle statements against this


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thank you for that response. It is surprising when you come right down to it how much we can agree on.



> Yeah its because if we put one of their videos on the news we would all be racist!!
> 
> I totally agree with you that our soctiety is going $hit, you'd have to be blind and deaf not to know that. However I do not agree that one man, that being eminiem, can be at major blame for it.


I'm sure if we critisized a black rap star that we would be called racist.

I also agree that Eminen is not a major reason, he is simply one of the thousands of reasons. I guess if a prostitute is successful we shouldn't look up to them as inspirational to some poor girl. Also, if someone rises to riches because he is a racist he should not be looked up to as inspirational to poor people. That's all I was getting at. Eminem may be inspirational to some to work hard and earn a living, but look how he does it. It just crosses the line when he degrades women. I know the blacks rap about gang shooting, raping women, etc. It's disgusting. The minds they twist do not justify the few they may inspire. Especially if they inspire them to try become successful spewing the same garbage.

Their actions may be inspirational to some, degrading to some, bad influence to some, but a net sum loss to civility.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah I could have done without rap as long as some of the good bands like CCR and Jeferson Airplane would of kept at it!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

It's all The Beatles fault.

Anyone remember the songs "Norwegian Wood"...what about "Run For Your Life"?


----------

